# JBoss Lizenz



## Meeresgott (11. Jul 2017)

Hallo,

ich wollte Fragen welche Applikation-Server Ihr nutzt für eine Business-Applikation?

Ich habe die ganze Zeit mit JBoss entwickelt und würde diesen gerne auch nutzen, allerdings verstehe ich die Lebensbedingungen nicht genau.

Also zur Frage: Darf ich JBoss einfach so für eine Business-Applikation nutzen?
Und wenn nicht, kennt ihr Applikation-Server die man kostenlos nutzen darf als Unternehmen?

LG


----------



## AndyJ (12. Jul 2017)

Glassfish: http://www.payara.fish/
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Dukel (12. Jul 2017)

JBoss oder Wildfly? Letzteres ist die freie Variante vom Jboss Applikation Server.


----------

